# Young Love <3



## hipsanndhearts (Aug 4, 2007)

C & C ALWAYS welcome


----------



## itsjustbrandy (Aug 5, 2007)

Awwl ...  they are soo adorable!


----------



## sbranam (Aug 5, 2007)

how cute!


----------



## moonmoon (Aug 5, 2007)

so lovely//


----------



## Huskysibe (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice, I love kid photography.

Billy


----------



## julz (Aug 5, 2007)

kids scare me but these photos are actually really cute


----------



## jstuedle (Aug 5, 2007)

julz said:


> kids scare me but these photos are actually really cute


Scare you? Nothing to be scared of, except maybe gnawed ankles, spilled grape goo on the carpet, ear splitting screams, and maybe a crushing, sticky hug or two. Kids are G-R-E-A-T, as long as they go home after the shoot/visit. But grandparents can say that. Happiness is seeing them come, and ecstasy is seeing them leave.


----------



## EJBPhoto (Aug 5, 2007)

These are very nice! I would love to give you CC but without knowing your settings (or did you take these with a p and s...?) I can't very well do that.  I notice some of the eyes look soft but I'm unsure what it is a result of... probably shooting too wide open?


----------



## hipsanndhearts (Aug 5, 2007)

Ooops, I definetly should have included that info!
I shoot with a Nikon D50, and these were taken with a 50mm, natural lighting


----------



## EJBPhoto (Aug 5, 2007)

Alright...aperture, shutter speed? It looks like maybe you should have closed up your aperture a little to get both of their eyes in focus.  In the third her right eye is on a slightly different plane and it looks a little OOF. Also, try to keep your pping consistent. The second one has a bad blue cast. Look at the white fence in the background to see that cast. Also, I can tell you used a flash.Was this your on camera flash?  It looks like you had plenty of light. Flashes are never flattering or natural looking to a subject.  Instead, use natural light and look for catch lights in your subjects eyes.  Sometimes it helps to wear a white shirt while shooting or use a reflector or have them face open sky (but not the sun...to avoid squinting).

Four is my favorite   I like your compositions and you got great expressions.

Keep practicing!


----------



## hipsanndhearts (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you SO much. That was very much appreciated & will definetly be used next time <3


----------



## EJBPhoto (Aug 5, 2007)

No problem   Hey, I'm about to send you a PM! Check it!


----------

